# 200sx transmission bad?



## 9wire (Jan 19, 2018)

Bought a used 95 200sx for my son to drive, now it wants to pop out of gear in 1st, and when you back up in reverse, as soon as you push in the clutch it stops suddenly like you pushed on the brakes. Is there something in there I can fix? Is difficult to swap the transmission if I can find one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually when it pops out of gear, it's a repair that requires removal and teardown of the transmission to fix. One will often need a press and a clean working area and it's not a job I would recommend for someone with no transmission experience. A trans shop could rebuild it. The transmission, itself, to remove is not bad as far as transmissions go, but "difficult" is a relative term dependent on one's experience, workplace conditions and having the proper tools.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

9wire said:


> Bought a used 95 200sx for my son to drive, now it wants to pop out of gear in 1st, and when you back up in reverse, as soon as you push in the clutch it stops suddenly like you pushed on the brakes. Is there something in there I can fix? Is difficult to swap the transmission if I can find one?


Pushing down on the clutch pedal should just allow the car to freely roll for some period of time; in your case either the brakes are dragging or there is something seized up inside the transmission.


----------

